# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC Trip Report

## ccg

We took the kids for the 1st time to NYC last week for Spring Break. They were awe struck!  We saw some of the major sites:  Grand Central; Rockefeller Center; Radio City Music Hall; Times Square; Statue of Liberty; Ellis Island; The Plaza; The Empire State Building; Central Park; and The Museum of Natural History.  There was too much to see and do and not enough time in the 3 days.

Restaurants:  Rosa Mexicano; Murrays Bagels; Lombardis Pizza; Trattoria Trecolori; Bobby Vans; and of course hot dogs and ice cream from a cart in Central Park.

We saw The Addams Family and really enjoyed it.  I was sorry not to see Nathan Lane as Gomez but I really enjoyed Roger Rees portrayal.  Bebe Neuwirth is fabulous as Morticia.  Brooke Shields is supposed to take her place later this spring.  Not sure if that will be a good fit for the character.

Since we have a teenage girl we of course had to do some shopping.  Macys; Bloomingdales; Tiffanys; Niketown; FAO Schwarz; Nintendo World; Dylans Candy Bar; H&M; and The Gap.  Bill did pick out a beautiful pendant at Tiffanys for me, but I made him put it back.  He was disappointed; it was supposed to be my birthday present.  he gets the brownie points anyway.

We did follow Mary Beths recommendation to go The Lower East Side Tenement Museum and took the self guided walking tour.  We wanted the kids to see what life was like at the turn of the Century and it fit right in after visiting Ellis Island.  The kids were very quick to see that they have it pretty easy today and did not want to trade places with any child of that time period.  I would not want to trade places with the working moms either.

Random thoughts; NY is about 1 month behind in Spring bloom time from NC, so it was good to see the daffodils and Bradford Pears blooming again.  I was disappointed to see that people don't dress for the theater, lots of folks wearing jeans and sweater shirts.  One girl even had some electronic device she was playing with and the idiot next to us didn't turn his cell off and took the call in the middle of the show.  } :Frown:   The churches were seeing alot of traffic due to the holiday week. And every day I walked by St. Barts Church which made me smile.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Charlotte

----------


## Rosemary

What a great trip!  You covered a lot of ground.  I am speechless about the man with the phone.

----------


## JEK

What a fun trip.
A little more on cell phones :

Hark, Hark, That Tweet Is No Lark. It's Illegal.
By JESSE McKINLEY and NICHOLE M. CHRISTIAN
Published: February 13, 2003


Stanley Tucci snapped. Brian Dennehy stopped the show. Al Pacino just stared.

Such were the reactions of some of the city's stage stars to the unwelcome -- make that despised -- intrusion of a cellphone into their delicate world of make-believe. Yesterday, that constituency, the influential thespian voting block, was positively aglow with news that the City Council had voted to outlaw cellphones in, among other places, the theater.

''I hate cellphones so much I don't even own a cellphone,'' said Mr. Dennehy, who is coming to Broadway in April in ''Long Day's Journey into Night.'' ''Wait and go to a phone booth. What's the problem?''

The Council agrees with Mr. Dennehy's assessment, it would seem. Yesterday, it issued a collective ''shush'' to cellphone users and passed legislation banning cellphone use during public performances, including plays, movies and concerts, and in galleries and museums. The Council's vote of 38 to 5, with 2 abstentions, was the first in the nation restricting cellphone use in public performances.

The vote overrode a veto by Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg, who had argued that the law would be nearly impossible to enforce. The Council conceded that point, but council members said they believed moviegoers and patrons would use the new ban to police themselves and others.

''It's true, obviously, that this can not be enforced each time someone breaks it,'' said Councilman G. Oliver Koppell of the Bronx. ''But neither can spitting on the sidewalk, neither can no smoking and a host of other laws we have on the books.''

The legislation, which punishes offenders with a $50 fine, was introduced by Councilman Philip Reed of Manhattan after complaints from theatergoers as well as actors and actresses, all of them blaming loud ringing cellphones for tainting the theater experience.

Like so many actors, Mr. Dennehy has his own horror stories involving the tweet-tweet of cellular technology. During his Tony Award-winning run as Willy Loman in ''Death of a Salesman'' in 1999, Mr. Dennehy had reached a particularly dramatic moment when a phone went off -- and off and off.

''Normally it rings once or twice,'' he said. ''This was easily 20 or 25 times.''

Finally, Mr. Dennehy stopped the scene, looked at the offending phoner, and said, ''You want to get that? We'll wait.'' The theatergoer left the audience and later wrote a letter of apology to Mr. Dennehy.

----------


## amyb

Charlotte-what a busy group you were. I am in awe of all you managed to see and do in just 3 days! I hope you all get back real soon to do even more.

----------


## ccg

We really did have fun and the next time we take on a large trip with walking I will be bringing along a masseuse to work on everyone's feet each night.  :crazy:

----------


## amyb

That reminds me of the last trip to Paris. I walked and walked. I limped back to the hotel, took off my shoes, and discovered that my panty hose were worn through at the heels and toes and had turned in to stirrup hose!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Charlotte,

Thanks for reporting back!  I hope your family enjoyed the Tenement Museum, as well as the rest of the trip.  I agree, you covered a lot of ground.  Occasionally I end up with a day to myself in NYC when my husband plays golf...I do A LOT of shopping and then end the day with a foot massage and pedicure.  :thumb up:  

Glad you had fun!  

mb

----------

